# Fuel Rail leak



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey guys, I finally got done with all the wiring of the car...well most of it..today, but I still cant get the car to start. It cranks but no start. I realized the the driver side fuel rail has a leak in it. I had a friend crank the car, and I can see the rubber portion of the rail expanding and leaking. I'm thinking I'll have to pull the motor down and replace the whole rail...do I have to? Also, will that stop the car from starting at all? Someone told me that since it loses pressure when it leaks, it might prevent the car from starting...any input greatly appreciated.


----------



## z31 (Oct 19, 2004)

andre said:


> Someone told me that since it loses pressure when it leaks, it might prevent the car from starting...any input greatly appreciated.


I don't know about keeping the car from starting, but it certainly won't help it to not burst into flames. Fix the leak, then worry about it not starting.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

its funny cuz it stopped leaking mysteriously.....i'm still gonna pull it apart though.  Still no start, but like you said, I'll worry about that later.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Start with the usual no-start suspects: distributor, fuel pump, ECU, timing belt, etc. Probably just missed an all important ground wire somewhere.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

From the first time I pulled the harness out I had in the back of my head to mark all the grounding spots. Even after I put it back together it was in my head. I disconnected 4 grounds and I know I reconnected them all...but I'm still a little uneasy. 
On another note I got off that stubborn valve cover by banging the edges with a rubber hammer as someone told me months ago. Passenger side is off...just gotta remove the intake and stuff to get to the driver side one. I'm kinda tired, but hopefully I get something done today.


----------

